# Need 2 members 165 acre Hunt Club.....



## Wornout Trails (Aug 25, 2016)

*MEMBERSHIP FILLED FOR THE 2016 SEASON....!!!   THANKS,   W.T.*




Location: Franklin County  (N.E. GA.) 
10 miles from I-85, good access all payed roads leading to property.
Game:  Hunt Deer, Turkey, Hogs & Coyotes
Property:  165 acres, Old Farmland with Hardwoods, 3 creeks, fields (Hilly Terrain)
Total Members in Club:  4
Rules:  No Alcohol.  Pin In Board for Stand Selection.  Ladder stands or Climbing stands.  Low Drama, Hunt SAFE.
Dues:  $750.

Send PM if interested:    Thanks,  old  W.T.


----------



## bugtussle (Aug 25, 2016)

PM sent - thanks!


----------



## tracker3051 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Very interested!!!!!!*

Pm sent


----------



## Jgmurry (Aug 31, 2016)

*NE GA Hunting*

I am available this weekend I would like to come look at the property if you still have any openings? 

James


----------



## Rfg2 (Sep 5, 2016)

I am interested.  Any spots still available?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 14, 2016)

*Deer/Black Bear: Season Begins:*

*Hunt both Deer & Black Bear in Franklin County! *
*Bow:  Sept 10 2016
Primitive Weapons:  Oct 15 2016
Firearms Oct 22 thru Jan 8th 2017*

One Slot remaining to be filled!   Send me a PM if interested in Hunting:   We got Deer, Hogs, Turkey and a few Black Bear pass thru the property.......

Thanks,   W.T.


----------



## slimatsea (Sep 18, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 18, 2016)

*Pm sent*

Sorry all memberships have been filled:   Thanks,   W.T.

:


----------

